# Mr. Brownsuit is almost here....



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

I saw a report where there are Cobia being caught around OI.... Maybe next week someone up this direction will luck into some?! Just added incentive to get out there on the beaches and have at it! GOOD LUCK!!!!

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

There have been several spotted in hatteras inlet, a few caught on the beaches of buxton and south, and i dare say a small handful have been spotted but not cauht in oregon inlet.

Check poachersportfishing.com

Devin cage does a great job of posting daily reports and pics.

I'm headed down there sunday night to give it a shot from the beach. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Just read about 5 being caught and 13 spotted down south (with pics)!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

http://reelbuzz.com/fishreports/caton/reply.asp?ID=5217&Reply=5217


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

DONT CHA JUS LUV IT


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Wow! That must have been some fun on the water!

Bob


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Fish monger*

Some guys keep way to many fish. I guess it makes them feel like they have done something to take a picture of everything they catch and never have enough. Those days are long gone for me. I do keep a few fish but I dont see the sense in what that guy does. There is no way I would let my kids be part of such abuse of a great sport.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Fish monger*



fishin fool2 said:


> *Some guys keep way to many fish. I guess it makes them feel like they have done something to take a picture of everything they catch and never have enough. Those days are long gone for me. I do keep a few fish but I dont see the sense in what that guy does. *


He's trying to make a living an fish on th dock get new parties on th boat. I agree with you an I release more than I keep but I'm not trying to feed my kids by fishing either!


----------



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

*Agree with you, cdog*

Went fishing with my son last weekend, and he had a blast catching 12 catfish at appomatox(?) river in colonial heights.
My nine year old could not understand why I kept on releasing those fish that he caught. (A couple of those were so big that he really did have to work very hard  So had to explain and teach him that he can only keep the ones that he was gonna eat that night. Since he had his mind set on McDonalds on our way
home, he then agreed and told me "You're right, dad, we should only keep the ones that we are sure we are gonna eat.".........................got a feeling I taught him a good lesson and he would grow up to be a "catch and release fisherman" and hopefully he'll teach his friends and his own kids the same.


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

I am of the mentality that if i let a fish go (happy and healthy) i get to stop dealing with it. I got to fish. I got to catch. And now i go accross the street to the bar and get an ice cold fat-weiser and i do not have to worry about fish in the cooler... because i didn't bring one.

If you let em go you have the memory (hopefully the pics) and then there's no mess. If you keep them, you clean them. If i had to clean fish every day i would not fish every day.

inawe - are you a friend of custer? Y'all have the same fishing message board dialect...


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

The charter boats do need that for successful advertising, however I do agree that you should not destroy life for the sake of photos.

Frankly, I have had the big skunk going on since I caught that 34 inch striper back in Late October, having gone only a handful of times since them. 

My freezer has no fish and it would be quite an invesment to fill it right now.

I would love to have it full of fillets.

When I do, the big and little ones I catch (WHEN I start catching them  )
will go back and I will enjoy the memory of the day.

If those fish in the photo were wasted, I have a big problem with their ethics. If not, and they went for food and did not spoil, then that's a different story.

How many fish get wasted that the Menhaden fleet sucks up every year? 

I think these are a drop in the proverbial bucket compared to that great waste of life.

"It's not the school involved, its the "principal" of the thing".


Bob


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*good day*

Appears as though those folks had a good day on the water... Ashame some of the folks here need to get upset about a group of fisherfolks catching and keeping fish within their limit... Why get upset?? It's my guess that the fish won't go to waste since someone paid their hard earned $$ to go out and enjoy the bounty the sea has to offer.... Perhaps more time fishin', and less time complaining would do some good?! I see nothing wrong with the report or picture..... AND, those are some SWEET Spanish; I can't wait!! Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

right on Zigh.....

when those times hit, and freezers are empty, and your like me and have fish frys for your buddies to get your mind off of school, you keep what your allowed to. i throw the majority of what i catch back, but when im goin on a $$$$$$$$ charter trip, and im catchin spanish and cobia, better believe im takin home what i can because EVERYONE LOVES COBIA.... and there are plenty of people i run into at work that love it when i bring extra fish/deer by the shop, most of them work fulltime, have kids and just dont have the time to put in as many hours as i do on the water or in the woods. i mean i've done it and i can imagine many more have, i've definatley been offered fish from my neighbors after a good trip and thought it to be a very honest sincere and thoughtful gesture, and me personally like to be able to do that as well. plus, the boats do make there living there, and advertising has to happen...etc....

and the bunker ships, thats a whole other story, esp with the after effects within the ecosystem, but 3 guys taking a cobe each with some spanish and most likley the albacore being kept by the cpt for bait tomorrow, for a couple hundred dollars each...... doesnt sound so bad to me.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

actually doesnt sound bad to me at all.... i hope i run into a spanish like that this summer.....


maybe its just cause we're college kids, but everytime friends know we come back from a trip, they like to call the day after and say "hey dude, u tryin to fish fry?" and manage to always walk off with a freezer bag full of fillets after.......

oh by the way, prolly goin down to hatteras this weekend to see if i cant get into a cobe or two, or hey six! but will report back after


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm headed to hatteras sunday night to try to get a little live from the brown bomber formations. It should be fun. As far as the issue of keeping unnescessary fish....

yeah - that's bad

But the population of taylor blues and spanish is not in great trouble fro inshore clark-spoon charters. The fact of the matter is that the comercial guys lay a lot more waste to them. The charters are just more visual and likewise take the heat.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*more good news.....*

Check out yesterday's OI report... Maybe next week we'll see 'em???!!! Here's a pic>>>>
http://www.oregon-inlet.com/journal/images/798image2-28-05-12-04r.jpg

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*message deleted*


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sorry about that last message, folks. Just another troll.

(Keep it up, <a href="http://www.whitepages.com/search/Find_Person?firstname_begins_with=1&name_begins_with=0&firstname=bob&name=nery&city_zip=&state_id=VA"> Bob</a>. Maybe some of our members will pay you a visit.)


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah, what's up with the message deleted? What's a troll?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It was a post from some loser who keeps drifting onto here and causing trouble. It was deleted because 1) it was riddled with profanity and 2) this idiot has been kicked off the site before.

A troll is someone who goes _trolling_ for trouble. They basically have nothing better to do than act like a jerk.


----------

